# First trip under our belt



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

We are back from our first camping expedition to Blue Springs National Park. The trip was mainly to check out our gear. See which will make the cut for our next trip. Also to see what needs adding. More fans are a must. :smile: 
Putting the tent up and all the other bits took it's toll in the Florida sun.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice setup! The awning is a nice feature! So did everything work out? How was the weather? Do the windows on the front doors close up? Did you figure out made the cut, and what were you missing?


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Looking good! You might want to consider getting an adjustable height pole for the awning. They are notorious for catching rain. Replacing one of the existing poles with an adjustable pole will allow it to go higher or lower to slope the awning to drain the rain.


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi both poles are adjustable.


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

Jonesycampgirl said:


> Nice setup! The awning is a nice feature! So did everything work out? How was the weather? Do the windows on the front doors close up? Did you figure out made the cut, and what were you missing?


The red grill did not make the cut for future trips. works great as grill, however not so good as a stove top. So that will be replaced with another small stove. Maybe we will use a disposable grill. 
The weather was typical Florida, mostly hot then hotter then hotter then slightly cooler. Then repeat. ;-)Need an extra fan.
Yes all the windows open 
The screen room is on injured reserve. Until we get a 10 x 10 straight legged pop up shade canopy.
Oh and the luggage trailer you can see will be replaced with a bigger one.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

ian1357 said:


> Hi both poles are adjustable.


Looking closer at the picture, I can see that now. Is that standard with the tent now? The ones that came with mine only fold in half.


----------



## ian1357 (Aug 13, 2018)

I would assume so, because that is how mine arrived.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

ian1357 said:


> The red grill did not make the cut for future trips. works great as grill, however not so good as a stove top. So that will be replaced with another small stove. Maybe we will use a disposable grill.
> The weather was typical Florida, mostly hot then hotter then hotter then slightly cooler. Then repeat. ;-)Need an extra fan.
> Yes all the windows open
> The screen room is on injured reserve. Until we get a 10 x 10 straight legged pop up shade canopy.
> Oh and the luggage trailer you can see will be replaced with a bigger one.


At one time we had some kind of portable grill, I forget what brand. We did really use it so much though, I had gotten a Coleman two-burner, with most campsites having grills we were fine. I don't remember what happened to the grill, but I got the stove after divorce. We also had gotten an electric griddle, left that in pop up camper when we sold it, but I bought a stove top griddle last year that works just fine. So, a two-burner with griddle, and campsite grill/fire, works well for me.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I remember when we had our canvas tent when we first started camping. If it was raining and cool, we could get our tent up in about 15/20 minutes, when it was hot, it took us just over an hour. We now have a caravan, and if its hot, we wait until the evening to put the awning up.


----------



## rapidcityroof (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks like a lot of fun!
www.rapidcityroofingpros.com


----------

